# Airplane Mode



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Will that stop you from receiving a "Ping" yet still consider you "online" what about being deep in an underground parking lot ? 

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for reaching out Abraxas79. Happy to help.
That is correct, we have been implementing a new system which allows for "stacked pings". This is a feature which will allow you to provide more trips, since more rides = more earnings. 
If you have further questions, let me know I will be happy to help!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The app can log you off if you have no connection. If Uber thinks you are logged on they will send you pings. Skipping several pings in a row will auto log you off.

An underground lot can diminish your reception and delay you getting ping notifications. A bad connection also makes it difficult to accept pings, start or end trips, and some overall freezing of the app...its annoying.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Thanks for reaching out Abraxas79. Happy to help.
> That is correct, we have been implementing a new system which allows for "stacked pings". This is a feature which will allow you to provide more trips, since more rides = more earnings.
> If you have further questions, let me know I will be happy to help!


Lol, perfect


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Pretty sure that Uber automatically keeps you 'online' in this situation, I had a nightmare fare yesterday where the nav directed me turn by turn to the wrong arrival deck at the airport, three decks, departure deck top floor open air, domestic arrivals, 2nd floor covered, no signal, bottom level basement no coverage. I future I'm going to have to call the pax beforehand and get the airline information from them. I was still online when I got my coverage back but I had to be out in the open to start the fare, was at least a minute into the ride before I could. And I probably got a shitty rating from the pax because he had to wait and I didn't get a tip. Can't imagine a non-tipper giving a 5 star rating in that circumstance.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Thanks for reaching out Abraxas79. Happy to help.
> That is correct, we have been implementing a new system which allows for "stacked pings". This is a feature which will allow you to provide more trips, since more rides = more earnings.
> If you have further questions, let me know I will be happy to help!


If you're going to fake CSR, at least macro it right


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Pretty sure that Uber automatically keeps you 'online' in this situation, I had a nightmare fare yesterday where the nav directed me turn by turn to the wrong arrival deck at the airport, three decks, departure deck top floor open air, domestic arrivals, 2nd floor covered, no signal, bottom level basement no coverage. I future I'm going to have to call the pax beforehand and get the airline information from them. I was still online when I got my coverage back but I had to be out in the open to start the fare, was at least a minute into the ride before I could. And I probably got a shitty rating from the pax because he had to wait and I didn't get a tip. Can't imagine a non-tipper giving a 5 star rating in that circumstance.


Your scenario is different,you were already on a trip. If you are on a trip, you can turn on airplane mode, lose reception, or even turn and and reboot your phone. When you go back into the app, you'll be online.

OP's situation seems to be NOT on a trip but being in airplane mode. In that case its like the other guy said. Uber thinks you are online and will send you pings you dont receive,and eventually you will be signed out


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> OP's situation seems to be NOT on a trip but being in airplane mode. In that case its like the other guy said. Uber thinks you are online and will send you pings you dont receive,and eventually you will be signed out


No, you're not sent pings if your app is disconnected from Uber's servers. Uber signs you out because of the disconnection, not because it is sending you pings while you're offline.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

glados said:


> If you're going to fake CSR, at least macro it right


I thought it was fairly accurate hehe


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I thought it was fairly accurate hehe


Haha you could probably work in Manila.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

glados said:


> No, you're not sent pings if your app is disconnected from Uber's servers. Uber signs you out because of the disconnection, not because it is sending you pings while you're offline.


One word: Latency. The app doesnt instantly recognize you as being disconnected

Either not responding to pings or disconnection, whichever comes first


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> One word: Latency. The app doesnt instantly recognize you as being disconnected
> 
> Either not responding to pings or disconnection, whichever comes first


No, it does. The Uber network first tentatively checks that your device is connected first, before it assigns you the actual ping.

Uber doesn't wait until


----------



## UberZone (Jan 6, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Will that stop you from receiving a "Ping" yet still consider you "online" what about being deep in an underground parking lot ?
> 
> Feedback appreciated.


What if you're in the middle of turning airplane mode on as an incoming ping is coming in&#8230; Does anyone know if this cancesl the request or will it count against your ride acceptance %?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

UberZone said:


> What if you're in the middle of turning airplane mode on as an incoming ping is coming in&#8230; Does anyone know if this cancesl the request or will it count against your ride acceptance %?


It will not. They see it as a connection issue and not a cancellation or ignored ping.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol.

What do you think, OP?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can go on airplane mode when you get a Pool ride to avoid the added passengers


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> You can go on airplane mode when you get a Pool ride to avoid the added passengers


QUOTE
It's easier to stop new request. Airplane mode turns off your GPS


----------

